# Food and beer - Dutch Goose, Menlo Park, Friday 1/14, 6pm



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone want to meet up one evening to eat food and drink beer? We can chat about bikes, rides and gear, and talk smack about Francis and Thien. No actual cycling required. Let me know your thoughts on where and when. Maybe Thien will show up to distribute RBR kits?

We are go for bar food and beer at the Dutch Goose in Menlo Park on Friday 1/14 at 6pm. And with bar food, no worries for peeps who will be fashionably late.

Here's the Dutch Goose web-site and here's the map.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I might be up for hanging out, I wont be back in the Bay until Sat night though. Also - no pizza or beer for me but I will still act drunk and make a fool of myself!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds good, since it looks like group rides will never happen again.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Fri night sounds good to me.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Perhaps next week is better so that Shane can make it. Friday is difficult for me as my wife works Friday nights, so I will be encumbered with child.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Dont change it just for me guys, I will be gone the entire 3rd week of January as well so I dont want to mess people around with my schedule. This month is just going to be tough. It seems that as of right now my only free week is next week (Jan10th).


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

As a self designated beer and pizza snob, I can always have my arm twisted for said activity. I know some good places in the City, peninsula, and east bay.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I was thinking between the peninsula and the South Bay since most of us seem to be around these parts. One simple idea was Pizza My Heart and then walk over to the Old Pro in Palo Alto. This at least avoids complex bistromathics with the food bill. But I'd welcome a more informed opinion. I'm still thinking during the week next week to give others a few more days to get on board.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

I am out for Friday. But I will try to make it when ever, and Ukbloke I have a six year old daughter and I will let you know if she tags along when this takes place


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dutch biker said:


> I am out for Friday. But I will try to make it when ever, and Ukbloke I have a six year old daughter and I will let you know if she tags along when this takes place


Mine is 5 - that would be perfect!


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

well mine is five till saturday:thumbsup:


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Maybe Thien will show up to distribute RBR kits?


Will RBR kits actually be ready? Or were you talking about different kits from the ones that were just offered late last month?

Either way, I hope to make it out to an outing or ride someday to meet some members!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

pastpob said:


> Will RBR kits actually be ready? Or were you talking about different kits from the ones that were just offered late last month?


Yeah, I was referring to those same RBR kits. I think they got delayed so they are probably not ready yet. Either that or Thien is on the beach, sipping a Mojito, and enjoying a nice free trip to Aruba right now.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> Yeah, I was referring to those same RBR kits. I think they got delayed so they are probably not ready yet. Either that or Thien is on the beach, sipping a Mojito, and enjoying a nice free trip to Aruba right now.


Haha,that's my Thien! He'd be ridin' in style no doubt in those nice stretchy RBR jerseys and pants. Sipping a Mojito in a bike kit could be very challenging at the very least, first you start with washboard looking frontal jersey abs, then two sips later you're seeing a infinitesimal yet noticeably looking expansion as the fluids push against your inner ab walls.. that's prolly why I hate putting on a jersey after a heavy meal, everything just looks bloated. Maybe a two-sip limit on the Mojito, Thien, and you'll still be picture-ready


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The kits should be here next week.

Whatever day it is we'll be there.

I used to go to this cool dive in Menlo Park called the Dutch Goose http://www.yelp.com/biz/dutch-goose-menlo-park

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> I used to go to this cool dive in Menlo Park called the Dutch Goose


Cool, that looks like fun to me. They even have a kid's menu! Here's the Dutch Goose web-site.

So let's pick an evening next week and go for it. My choice would be Wednesday or Friday, say 6:30pm, but I have some flexibility if that isn't going to work for most/all.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Friday would probably be best, just to make sure the kits are in...


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Sweet, first round of deviled eggs are on me


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

OK, Friday the 14th it is. Let's say 6pm because this place will get busier as the evening goes on. And with bar food, no worries for peeps who will be fashionably late.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like fun, I'll try to not go into auto pilot when leaving work in Redwood City and head over for a beer and a story or two.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I will try to be there, as of now I should not be traveling.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Got a birthday party that night unfortunately. Have fun!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sweet. I'll be there. Will try do some kind of ride that starts and ends there.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Reminder - food and beer tomorrow. 

I'll be there with my 5 year old for company just in case nobody else shows up. ;-) Seriously, other than me, the RBR folks, ShaneW, Tort and dutch_rider, is anyone else in? We need a big crowd to hear about Francis breaking 20 minutes on OLH on the way there. ;-)


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool, I will be bringing my daughter as well and maybe one or two more cyclists!


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Will the kits actually be available for distribution tomorrow evening? I was planning on stopping by to pick up my order, but wasn't sure how kid friendly the place was. I read a couple of Yelp entries and I saw a couple of posts where folks would not bring their kids?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

pastpob said:


> ... but wasn't sure how kid friendly the place was. I read a couple of Yelp entries and I saw a couple of posts where folks would not bring their kids?


I read it that families with kids are pretty common there, and I don't expect it to be a problem. They serve food, and while they do there is no legal issue with kids being there. Oh, and there's also a kids' menu! But still, some people just don't like the idea of kids in bars.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, sounds good...we plan on at least stopping by to pick up my order and if it seems ok for the kids to be there, we'll stay for some beer...ahem, I mean dinner!  Looking forward to meeting some of you!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Kids are fine there. That place is a burger dive in a very rich area and it's been around 40 years. Nice and casual.

<img src="http://askpang.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c74ed53ef01156ef3105b970c-pi">

fc


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Very cool...thanks! We're there...we'll be the one with the 4 kids!  Actually FC...we met you a while back (I think in 2009) at a Xmas party at a mutual friends house (Ron). It will be good to see you again!

H


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Kits are in and will be distributed to those that show up tonight! 

I have to leave around 7:15, so don't be TOO late if you want your stuff.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to miss meeting everyone. I was able to leave work earlier than expected (2:00) and get a head start on the traffic back to the east bay. I should have thought to bring my bike to ride and kill the 4 hours.


----------

